# Pheasant Decision



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

After reading the Forum this morning, for you NR's that's the local paper, I'm wondering if anyone else has a question as to whether some of our advisory board members really have a clue as to what's been happening or have biased opinions.

Rita Greer, an advisory board member from Marion ND was quoted as saying, "Sometimes all you have to do is ask the farmer. Buy him a cup of coffee. Ask him, 'Can I hunt on your land?' and I think you'll find you can," I wonder how often Ms. Greer actually tries this. I've tried to hunt in the Marion area and have had some luck with the farmers but most have not given permission.

Ken Toop, the advisory board member from Casselton, said, hunters "want to hunt in our state, and they want to go to other states and hunt, but they don't want anybody else to come to our state and hunt." "That's kind of the feeling I get out of some of the Fargo hunters sometimes."
Any wonder there's an East/West problem. I thought the advisory board members were somewhat unbiased and would listen to ALL the ideas that are expressed by ALL the hunters in the state. We as a group of hunters and fishermen (women also) have to get to all the advisory board meetings in the future to see what and how things are being presented.

How does one get to be an advisory board member? Are they wardens or people interested the outdoors?

[ This Message was edited by: Field Hunter on 2002-03-20 14:27 ]

[ This Message was edited by: Field Hunter on 2002-03-20 14:30 ]


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The East ND vs West ND debate has been around much longer than any NR issues in ND. I discussed this in a previous thread under another "hot topic" on this web site.

The East vs West debate extends far beyond hunting issues. Fargoans that have not lived on the West side of ND often do not know or are ignorant to the fact that many western ND people often view them as outsiders too. Again, they do not hate the eastside - they simply get tired of their influence and impact.

The East vs West debate is also an American debate. I saw a Colorado senator on TV. He was stating that his colleagues from the Eastern US did not really understand issues in the West regarding public land use.

Hey here is another hot political issue that impacts hunting. How do we use the public land such as the badlands in ND - grazing, oil, hunting. Does the sportsman rate last on this list too ??


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Ken Toop said what?? That guy is really starting to bother me. At the Casselton meeting he is supposed to be looking out for the interest of "Imperial Cass" and then goes with the earlier opener. I think this area may need a new voice.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well,stand up and take a pat on the back...The governor has scraped the early opener.He also has stated he wants the GNF to increase the PLOTS and Coverlock programs from the current 165,000 acres to 300,000 in 3 years and to 500,000 in 5 yrs.


----------

